# Red Drum



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Greetings All

I was wonder what time would be best chance for someone to try to catch a Red Drum for the fish time Spring or Fall?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

cocoflea,this is JMO an take it with th fact that I haven't got a biggun yet,but I think spring would give you a better chance. In th spring you have th option of fishing from ocracoke to th point for them,while in th fall th N.Beach seems to be where they are more concentrated but th coditions are usally rougher in th fall. Hopefully someone with more experiance will weigh in also.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hmmmm,spring or fall?? Both el work,spring could be say starting mid march:South end of Ocracoke,False point(Hatteras Inlet),Buxton Point,or during a ne wind north end of Ocracoke.. Have had luck at all,point is the best bet IF you can stand crowds...  I would suggest Ocracoke as you have lots of beach to check out..  Don't forget about north end,can be a bananza,I'm here ta tellya...  
Fall starting Sept: Point,North Beaches,Pea Island.. The point as I said,CROWDED.. I'd suggest Pea Island or North Beaches,because there is lots of beach.. There are plenty of holes to fish and few people to get ya tangled.. Pea Island is a GREAT sept spot.. Only problem,ya can't fish it at night without a permit,which you CAN get in Manteo.. 
Hmmmmmmmm between fall and spring,well,actually I'd pick fall(because that's planker time) and fish Kitty Hawk Pier,Rodanthe Pier,and OF COURSE Avon Pier..But surf fishn,I'd pick spring..


----------



## Backlash87 (Jan 5, 2003)

In my opinion, people off carolina beach were catching bull reds and regular reds in the fall. The drum run lasted a couple weeks, it was great. There is better places in NC to go though.


----------



## bonemob704 (Dec 29, 2002)

i caught a nice bull off the north end of carolina beach last fall.sorry to say its the only big red i've caught the last 4 or 5 yrs.catch alot of puppy drum and black drum though.good look hope ya catch a biggun.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well got both of my 27's end of summer one at the point in buxton and one in ft. walton beach fla. The one in nc was caught on chunks of blue the one in fla on shrimp...... JAM


----------



## DD (Jan 11, 2003)

The post I placed above is about big drum.. For the pups,there is another option.. The sound here behind Hatteras in late aug thru early oct CAN BE real productive.. It is also uncrowded.. Just find grass flats mixed with sandy bottom.. Look for slicks on top and freejumpin finger mullet.  In,say 3 ft of water.. Most of the turn outs work fine from Rodanthe to Hatteras. Go in late evening or early morning. Flooding tide is preferable. Use SEMI light tackle,because,sometimes there ARE some bigguns around  so ya don't want to go too light.. 
BTW Don't forget the bugspray,we got skeeters down here that will fly you off,to thier buds for dinner!!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

DD nailed it! Thats a drum catchin rascal there fellers, im here ta tell ya! If I had to pick itd be Spring as well on the Point about mid-April on a SSW wind(which is pretty regular considerin the warming trend that time of year). Lots of drum caught that time every year. 

DD, Im comin and gettin in the tube and gettin one on a Ma Hat this summer!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks I plan on making a lot of fishing road trip weekends this year and I been wanting to catch a Red drum since fiah reading about them in Salt Water Sportsman in Nineteen Seventh something I still have the artice and it help me get through cabin fever


----------

